# Measles vaccination.



## treeguy64 (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm curious about how many of you have opted to get a measles vaccination, given the current uptick in cases, in the US?  I'm waiting to see the results of my blood test, today, for measles' antibodies. If the test is negative, I may get the shot. It has a list of contraindications that are not too cool, so I am weighing the pros and cons. As far as I remember, I never had the measles, as a kid, but my GP told me that it's still possible I had a sub-clinical case and thus developed antibodies to measles. The test results take two days.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I'm curious about how many of you have opted to get a measles vaccination, given the current uptick in cases, in the US?  I'm waiting to see the results of my blood test, today, for measles' antibodies. If the test is negative, I may get the shot. It has a list of contraindications that are not too cool, so I am weighing the pros and cons. As far as I remember, I never had the measles, as a kid, but my GP told me that it's still possible I had a sub-clinical case and thus developed antibodies to measles. The test results take two days.



Good luck. I was very sick when I had them as a child.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm not getting it, I'm not a big fan of any vaccinations including the annual flu vaccine that they always push.  I had the measles and German measles when I was a kid, don't plan on getting any measles shots in my 60s, but we all have to do what we feel is right for us.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 29, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not getting it, I'm not a big fan of any vaccinations including the annual flu vaccine that they always push.  I had the measles and German measles when I was a kid, don't plan on getting any measles shots in my 60s, but we all have to do what we feel is right for us.



I was under the impression that if you did,for sure,have measles (Rubeola,not Rubella) in the past,that you have a lifelong immunity. I think it`s the same for Rubella too,but that is not what is going around right now.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 29, 2019)

We have our first great grandchild due in October and since I was at the GP's office last week I asked about which childhood diseases we might need to have booster for. I mentioned measles. He consulted his computer and said that the only booster recommended in that situation is whooping cough, which we will both get before the baby is born.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 29, 2019)

Looked it up and yes,if you had measles as a child,you have a lifelong immunity. Anyone born prior to 1957 is assumed to be immune.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Looked it up and yes,if you had measles as a child,you have a lifelong immunity. Anyone born prior to 1957 is assumed to be immune.



1953 for me, so I'll take that as a pass.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 29, 2019)

No shots in the dark for this gal.  I  had measles as a kid and avoid vaccines anyway...all of them.  CDC is forever putting the population in a crisis for more vaccines and drugs.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 29, 2019)

My family was pro vaccinations as am I. I didn't have measles or rubella as a child but having worked in health care settings just about all my life, we so got any required ones or boosters as needed such as MMR.  Grandson' s daughter was born 3 years ago during s time of a whooping cough scare & they wouldn't let anyone visit the baby that hadn't had a fresh booster, so if course I got one.
i think some of the younger people on the board may not have had the experience as many of us "really" old folks have had, having someone they know contract polio and die or become crippled. Was thrilled when the polio vaccines were developed. 
I do have a lot of irritation sometimes the way modern medicine & science are practiced, but it is horrifying to see people,especially children sicken and even die from preventable diseases.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 29, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> My family was pro vaccinations as am I. I didn't have measles or rubella as a child but having worked in health care settings just about all my life, we so got any required ones or boosters as needed such as MMR.  Grandson' s daughter was born 3 years ago during s time of whooping cough scare & they wouldn't let anyone visit the baby that hadn't had a fresh booster, so if course I got one.



I'm on another health group and I find all the members who work in the medical industry buy into the drug, surgery, vaccine worlds.  

My daughter believes her children now 22 and 19 have a weaker immune system due to all the vaccines forced on these little ones.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 29, 2019)

I think you have it backwards, jamin. We went into health related fields for the satisfaction of seeing people being helped to get well, prevent unnecessary disease & overall improved quality and duration of life. I really feel sad that conventioal medical care didn't work out well for you & glad that you've found solace in alternatives.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> My family was pro vaccinations as am I. I didn't have measles or rubella as a child but having worked in health care settings just about all my life, we so got any required ones or boosters as needed such as MMR.  Grandson' s daughter was born 3 years ago during s time of a whooping cough scare & they wouldn't let anyone visit the baby that hadn't had a fresh booster, so if course I got one.
> i think some of the younger people on the board may not have had the experience as many of us "really" old folks have had, having someone they know contract polio and die or become crippled. Was thrilled when the polio vaccines were developed.
> I do have a lot of irritation sometimes the way modern medicine & science are practiced, but it is horrifying to see people,especially children sicken and even die from preventable diseases.



Great post, Geeze!!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2019)

No vaccine for me nor do I get the flu vaccine either but I don’t hassle those that wish to


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 29, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> I think you have it backwards, jamin. We went into health related fields for the satisfaction of seeing people being helped to get well, prevent unnecessary disease & overall improved quality and duration of life. I really feel sad that conventioal medical care didn't work out well for you & glad that you've found solace in alternatives.



You went into the field that gives drugs when someone already has terrible issues and diseases and I chose for the last 25 yrs nutritiional supplements so I don't have to take drugs that give one side effect on top of the other.    I got rid of all allergy and sinus drugs and the allergist once pycnogenol ane then grape seed ex took over and  cleaned up the blood and worked on circulation and built a strong immune system.....the allergist I saw and took his injections was helping none of his patents, they just kept coming back for his so called fix and insurance money.

I've had my share of damage from pharma drugs from back in the 80's.....+

Then the years went on and on with the Grape Seed Ex I found HOW MUCH MORE IT DOES.  Under $20 for over a 2 month supply......MD's don't like patients like me.

I have not had a cold or flu for well over 20 yrs, how about you?


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 29, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No vaccine for me nor do I get the flu vaccine either but I don’t hassle those that wish to



Oh pharma does a good job of fear and gets the major population to buy into vaccines.  I'm not totally anti, but believe in less  is best on the vaccine picture.   What pharma does not do, is tell people others way to strengthen their immune systems....rush to those shots.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh pharma does a good job of fear and gets the major population to buy into vaccines.  I'm not totally anti, but believe in less  is best on the vaccine picture.   What pharma does not do, is tell people others way to strengthen their immune systems....rush to those shots.


I understand where you are coming from but others don’t want ‘your choice’ shoved in their face every chance you get even if grape seed oil is your miracle. It’s insulting to them. They are adults who can make their own choices and doing this is disrespecting their right to choose for themselves. 

Im not hating on you or anything. I appreciate your holistic approach. It’s just not for everyone.:love_heart:


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 29, 2019)

r





Keesha said:


> I understand where you are coming from but others don’t want ‘your choice’ shoved in their face every chance you get even if grape seed oil is your miracle. It’s insulting to them. They are adults who can make their own choices and doing this is disrespecting their right to choose for themselves.
> 
> Im not hating on you or anything. I appreciate your holistic approach. It’s just not for everyone.:love_heart:



So no freedom to speak what we feel here?  Those who don't like what I say can just ignore, I don't see a need to call a person on their choices.   My choice is no toxic drugs.   

And I do feel strongly about what I have found works and many could benefit and that is why I talk about it as much as I do...can't help myself.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> r
> 
> So no freedom to speak what we feel here?  Those who don't like what I say can just ignore, I don't see a need to call a person on their choices.   My choice is no toxic drugs.
> 
> And I do feel strongly about what I have found works and many could benefit and that is why I talk about it as much as I do...can't help myself.


Of course there is freedom to say whatever you’d like. 
Your choice is no toxic drugs. 
Carry on if you can’t help yourself. Lol. 
I merely thought there might be a softer approach nthego:


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 29, 2019)

I get a flu shot, every year. My sister passed away from pneumonia, this past January. She was put in a nursing home, after living as a near-hermit for most of her life. Her immune system was not used to being challenged by being around so many people. Had she been given the bacterial pneumonia vaccine, I believe she'd still be here. I had the old pneumonia shot, many years ago. I'll probably get the new one, this year.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I get a flu shot, every year. My sister passed away from pneumonia, this past January. She was put in a nursing home, after living as a near-hermit for most of her life. Her immune system was not used to being challenged by being around so many people. Had she been given the bacterial pneumonia vaccine, I believe she'd still be here. I had the old pneumonia shot, many years ago. I'll probably get the new one, this year.


Sorry for your loss, TG.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 30, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Sorry for your loss, TG.



Thank you. I appreciate it. 

I used to call my sister, when I was driving out to bid a job. Now, when I'm doing so, I feel her loss even more than usual.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Tree Guy,I am also sorry to learn the loss of your sister
I hope with each passing day,your grief will subside somewhat
As for your question,I get a flu shot every yr,had measles when I was a kid,no desire to get the vaccination Sue


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> r
> 
> So no freedom to speak what we feel here?  Those who don't like what I say can just ignore, I don't see a need to call a person on their choices.   My choice is no toxic drugs.
> 
> And I do feel strongly about what I have found works and many could benefit and that is why I talk about it as much as I do...can't help myself.



So, the gist is while you advise others to ignore, constrain and restrain, you never will.  Not asking you not to, just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 30, 2019)

My daughter is a Pediatric RN. She had her daughter get all the vaccines . Her only stipulation was not to have more than one shot at a time as some Doctors do. She got each one at different times. When one of my other grandchildren was born he was in the NICU and before he got out the Doctors recommended we all get the shot for whopping cough and we did. Every parent has their own choice but I worry that those that choose not to get their children vaccinated may be exposing other children to becoming ill.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I get a flu shot, every year. My sister passed away from pneumonia, this past January. She was put in a nursing home, after living as a near-hermit for most of her life. Her immune system was not used to being challenged by being around so many people. Had she been given the bacterial pneumonia vaccine, I believe she'd still be here. I had the old pneumonia shot, many years ago. I'll probably get the new one, this year.



My condolences, TreeGuy.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2019)

> And I do feel strongly about what I have found works and many could  benefit and that is why I talk about it as much as I do...can't help  myself.



...Or possibly hurt them!

We all know how you feel, why repeat it over and over?

Do you have a license to give medical advice? 

Don't you realize un-vaccinated children can cause epidemics that can actually kill people?

These forums are read by many non-members. I would hate to think, that some of the less informed readers take your advice and have their health compromised by not taking medications that can keep them out of danger or even cause their early demise.

So your daughter believes her children's immune system was compromised by vaccinations. Is she a doctor? Otherwise why is that salient? And even if she is a doctor, there is no proof.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I get a flu shot, every year. My sister passed away from pneumonia, this past January. She was put in a nursing home, after living as a near-hermit for most of her life. Her immune system was not used to being challenged by being around so many people. Had she been given the bacterial pneumonia vaccine, I believe she'd still be here. I had the old pneumonia shot, many years ago. I'll probably get the new one, this year.



Sorry you lost your sister Treeguy, my condolences. :rose:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2019)

I’m also sorry for your loss treeguy :heart:


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I get a flu shot, every year. My sister passed away from pneumonia, this past January. She was put in a nursing home, after living as a near-hermit for most of her life. Her immune system was not used to being challenged by being around so many people. Had she been given the bacterial pneumonia vaccine, I believe she'd still be here. I had the old pneumonia shot, many years ago. I'll probably get the new one, this year.




I'm sorry to hear that your sister died in a nursing home. If she was used to living  as a hermit, she would have hated living in such a communal environment. That, in itself, would have caused a decline in her health.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 30, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your sister died in a nursing home. If she was used to living  as a hermit, she would have hated living in such a communal environment. That, in itself, would have caused a decline in her health.



No doubt about that. She did adjust, made a few friends, but the fact that she was suddenly exposed to so many people, with so many germs, certainly contributed to her quick demise. I believe she was there about three weeks. I am very, very far away from where she lived, down the street from her daughter, my niece.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 30, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I get a flu shot, every year. My sister passed away from pneumonia, this past January. She was put in a nursing home, after living as a near-hermit for most of her life. Her immune system was not used to being challenged by being around so many people. Had she been given the bacterial pneumonia vaccine, I believe she'd still be here. I had the old pneumonia shot, many years ago. I'll probably get the new one, this year.



Condolences. Nursing homes are a tough environment physically and mentally.  I've too may go into one and wind up depressed and just waiting to pass.

Pneumonia causes more trouble in seniors than other groups. I know some who their shot regularly including flu and pneumonia and they passed away from respiratory problems including pneumonia. One bad case of pneumonia can scar the lungs make things less efficient. Pneumonia in seniors is particulary hazardous because of the lack of inactivity which can keep fluid in lungs. Laying down with pneumonia or cough is one of the worst things one can do. With regular activity and therapy/exercise they showed more progress than with the mega doses of antibiotics and diuretics.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I get a flu shot, every year. My sister passed away from pneumonia, this past January. She was put in a nursing home, after living as a near-hermit for most of her life. Her immune system was not used to being challenged by being around so many people. Had she been given the bacterial pneumonia vaccine, I believe she'd still be here. I had the old pneumonia shot, many years ago. I'll probably get the new one, this year.




I've never been a fan of flu vaccines, only because I got one some years back and was so sick for weeks after.  Never had the flu otherwise over the years.  
But I really believe in the pneumonia   vaccines, as I had two bouts of pneumonia as a teenager and was hospitalized the second time.  
The vaccines didn't bother me at all, except for the sore arm for about 24 hours.  

The two pneumonia vaccines recommended for seniors over 65  are Prevnar 13 and Pneumovax23 (the bacterial one) which work in different ways. 

https://www.webmd.com/healthy-aging...-pneumonia-vaccines-cdc-advisory-panel-says#1


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 30, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I have not had a cold or flu for well over 20 yrs, how about you?



I have not had a cold or flu in over 46 years. I am fully vaccinated. As far as flu,I am not willing to take a chance on getting it as last time I had it I thought I would die-and kind of wished I would!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 30, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> i think some of the younger people on the board may not have had the experience as many of us "really" old folks have had, having someone they know contract polio and die or become crippled. Was thrilled when the polio vaccines were developed.



Exactly. When I was 5,my best friend`s mom contracted polio. My eldest sister had babysat at their house the day she was diagnosed. My parents were pretty freaked out. Four little girls,all 5 and under. A two story house. Things were very,very difficult for her.

Later on,in 1967,I met a new friend of my sister`s at a party. She had a five year old son who was both blind and deaf. She was a Kindergarten teacher and contracted Rubella (German measles,3 day measles) when she was pregnant. This was only a year or so before the vaccine became available. Only a year later,his disabilities would have been entirely preventable.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 30, 2019)

Pepper said:


> So, the gist is while you advise others to ignore, constrain and restrain, you never will.  Not asking you not to, just pointing out the obvious.



I'm not clear about what you are saying.  If something doesn't interest me, I ignore it which is a lot.  I'm into Prevention and anything I get my hands on about preventing nasty issues, I work with it and depending on how it's working in my body, I share with others who are of like mind.

On this measles thread I had measles as a child and believe back then had an MMR shot to get into first grade.  I don't know what I'd do today if I were raising babies.  I don't like those little ones pumped full of toxic vaccines.  And we'll never know the real truth about all the autism.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2019)

You ARE VERY clear about it jamin’


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 30, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> My daughter is a Pediatric RN. She had her daughter get all the vaccines . Her only stipulation was not to have more than one shot at a time as some Doctors do. She got each one at different times. When one of my other grandchildren was born he was in the NICU and before he got out the Doctors recommended we all get the shot for whopping cough and we did. Every parent has their own choice but I worry that those that choose not to get their children vaccinated may be exposing other children to becoming ill.



And my daughter feels her young adult children have had issues due to too many vaccines.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You ARE VERY clear about it jamin’



https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ct-So-Much-(Memory-Loss-and-Cancers-and-more)


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 30, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I have not had a cold or flu in over 46 years. I am fully vaccinated. As far as flu,I am not willing to take a chance on getting it as last time I had it I thought I would die-and kind of wished I would!



Choices, we all have them.  Some prefer none of those toxins shot into the body and choose to work with nutritional supplements which there are 1000's.....

Bottom line is that many do not stray from pharma and many out there do and we can find many info links with all the damage done from the drugs...

I don't know why people need to get angry over other's choices...   The huge population of our country does vaccines.   You can find a lot of info on the dangers of them too...So believe what we do.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2019)

JAMIN’
PLEASE STOP IT
Its like you’re doing a drive by shooting here 
YOU AREN’T HELPING!!!:shrug:


----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I understand where you are coming from but others don’t want ‘your choice’ shoved in their face every chance you get even if grape seed oil is your miracle. It’s insulting to them. They are adults who can make their own choices and doing this is disrespecting their right to choose for themselves.
> 
> Im not hating on you or anything. I appreciate your holistic approach. It’s just not for everyone.:love_heart:



Stating an opinion is not shoving anything into anyone's face.  Neither is stating what works for them.  You are obviously threatened by the opinions of others, unless they agree with yours....a classic controller.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2019)

win231 said:


> Stating an opinion is not shoving anything into anyone's face.  Neither is stating what works for them.  You are obviously threatened by the opinions of others, unless they agree with yours....a classic controller.


When you do it over and over again giving people medical advice when you aren’t quantified ......
*
It most certainly is!!!




*


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2019)

win231 said:


> Stating an opinion is not shoving anything into anyone's face.  Neither is stating what works for them.  You are obviously threatened by the opinions of others, unless they agree with yours....a classic controller.


I’m not the least but threatened by reading opinions about holistic health since I’m a qualified holistic nutritionist with all the education. The very first thing we were taught while studying was to never give advice that contradicts a doctors. It’s one thing to make an independent post or thread about the subject; it ‘s an entirely different thing when you follow posters around lecturing them on an alternative option that they ‘should’ be taking or doing especially when they keep
saying they don’t want to read it.

That IS shoving it in peoples face.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m not the least but threatened by reading opinions about holistic health since I’m a qualified holistic nutritionist with all the education. The very first thing we were taught while studying was to never give advice that contradicts a doctors. It’s one thing to make an independent post or thread about the subject; it ‘s an entirely different thing when you follow posters around lecturing them on an alternative option that they ‘should’ be taking or doing especially when they keep
> saying they don’t want to read it.
> 
> That IS shoving it in peoples face.



I'd love to hear suggestions from others on avoiding/reducing chances of  cancers, alzheimers and dementia...but don't hear it here.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I'd love to hear suggestions from others on avoiding/reducing chances of  cancers, alzheimers and dementia...but don't hear it here.


Because the thread was made by a man (treeguy) who just lost his sister, whom he figures may have been saved by a vaccine and how he explained it I tend to agree with him. He is the one who started this thread and stated  all this in this thread. It’s a bit inconsiderate to keep going on and on about your ‘opinion,’ after these facts have been stated. 

Its not your responsibility to educate members differently than what their doctor has adviced. If you DID have a license and were found doing such things, your license would be revoked. 

It would be the equivent of Shalimar making posts suggesting people with mental disorders change or go off their meds; EXCEPT she actually has a degree. 
Its actually against the law.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2019)

Agree, painting all medicines with a wide brush called "toxins" at every turn can end up misleading people.

[QUOTE

I don't know why people need to get angry over other's choices][/QUOTE]

Because you don't have the education to guide people about healthcare.  Can you not understand you may be causing harm?

Children are not pumped "full" of toxins". That in itself is a dangerous statement, leading people to believe they're poisoning their children! 

Just because your daughter "feels" her children suffered in some way d/t vaccination, is meaningless and you're scaring people out of it. Who cares what your daughter "feels"? You need to give some proof; medical evidence

Throwing in the autism rumor is just another ignorant scare tactic of yours.  If you have no evidence, you have some nerve using autism as another scare tactic against vaccination.

I hear you about Big Pharma, but Big Supp is now in the billion dollar a year range, mostly from the elderly who are trying desperately to keep a grasp on what's left of their lives.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Agree, painting all medicines with a wide brush called "toxins" at every turn can end up misleading people.
> 
> [QUOTE
> 
> I don't know why people need to get angry over other's choices]



Because you don't have the education to guide people about healthcare.  Can you not understand you may be causing harm?

Children are not pumped "full" of toxins". That in itself is a dangerous statement, leading people to believe they're poisoning their children! 

Just because your daughter "feels" her children suffered in some way d/t vaccination, is meaningless and you're scaring people out of it. Who cares what your daughter "feels"? You need to give some proof; medical evidence

Throwing in the autism rumor is just another ignorant scare tactic of yours.  If you have no evidence, you have some nerve using autism as another scare tactic against vaccination.

I hear you about Big Pharma, but Big Supp is now in the billion dollar a year range, mostly from the elderly who are trying desperately to keep a grasp on what's left of their lives.[/QUOTE]

I'm not guiding anyone but speaking of what has worked to keep me off allergy and sinus drugs and out of the doctor's offices for these issues that many go to doctors for and buy the drugs which I did before 1995.   If people want to take the drugs and go to doctors, more power to them, they can do that as the doctors need them for this business plans.  

And when I leave this earth I'd like to have my  mind, is that a wrong thinking?

And yes I'm glad Big Supp is giving Big Pharma some run for their money.  Why shouldn't Big Supp make money too?  At least they don't have 100,000's dying for drug interactions.   I was in the ER from a pharma drug back in the 80's so I started to do my work.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2019)

You are influencing people in something too important; their lives, health and epidemics. It's not like you're giving fashion advice.

Would want to go back to the dark ages of pox? Every "cure" was natural back then. How about the bubonic plague, would that be enough for you to encourage prevention?


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 30, 2019)

This just in and thought maybe someone cares to read:

https://www.healthnutnews.com/once-...vaxxers-by-the-childrens-health-defense-team/


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You are influencing people in something too important; their lives, health and epidemics. It's not like you're giving fashion advice.
> 
> Would want to go back to the dark ages of pox? Every "cure" was natural back then. How about the bubonic plague, would that be enough for you to encourage prevention?



Everything I speak of is on the net if that means anything.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 30, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> Everything I speak of is on the net if that means anything.



Oh, well that's different.   If it's "on the net," it definitely MUST be true.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 30, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Oh, well that's different.   If it's "on the net," it definitely MUST be true.



Well, we're all here aren't we...or are we...are we just a figment of all that is going on.

And I don't believe everything on the net, I don't believe a LOT of much but a lot of what I do say is on the net from some of the 'experts'.....I question so much...and we'll never know the truth on all the damage done and want to go to autism area?  I don't but have read enough to make me wonder.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2019)

So who is this Erin Elizabeth? She's Dr. Mercola's "better half". Supposedly won a  Doctors Who Rock award whose website is another front to sell more products. https://doctorswhorock.com/products

The article doesn't make any sense. It's just a come-along to get attention so she/they can hawk  "Health" products; a water machine for close to $10,000. another for over $6,000. and $80.00 for 60 effervescent magnesium tablets!

Also for sale are jewelry, hologram cards and other gimmicks.

Here are a few things for sale on that website-
https://trusii.com/?afmc=HEALTHNUTNEWS

"_The statements on this site have not been evaluated by the FDA.
Our products are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease_"


Just because something is on the Internet, doesn't make it true.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> So who is this Erin Elizabeth? She's Dr. Mercola's "better half". Supposedly won a  Doctors Who Rock award whose website is another front to sell more products. https://doctorswhorock.com/products
> 
> The article doesn't make any sense. It's just a come-along to get attention so she/they can hawk  "Health" products; a water machine for close to $10,000. another for over $6,000. and $80.00 for 60 effervescent magnesium tablets!
> 
> ...



Oh more who don't like Dr. Mercola and all he's done and yes made some bucks, but it's OK for the western medicine doctors to make all their money and take all the payola they take.


----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2019)

Any doctor (MD or not) has the capacity to do harm - either with a prescribed drug or a natural one.

Conrad Murray is an MD, and (speaking of payola) he was paid _*$185,000.00 per month*_ to keep his patient healthy.  Instead, he (along with a group of other MD's) provided him with drugs under fraudulent names, used a drug that is forbidden to be used except in a hospital setting with complete monitoring, (Propofol) & chatted on the phone with his girlfriend while his patient was dying, & killed his patient & was convicted of manslaughter.  His is not an isolated case; the list of doctors who discovered the gold mine in supplying patients with drugs is a long one.   Most were never prosecuted.  Steven Tyler (the lead singer for Aerosmith) was interviewed on Dr. Oz.  He said, "So...I'm at my regular doctor visit, my doctor KNOWS I've been in drug & alcohol rehab, & he asks me, "Hey, Steve....I can give you something to help you sleep."  Then he tells Dr. Oz, "Doctors are the biggest drug pushers on the planet."


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 30, 2019)

Win:  Yes, all legally paid.

I think about my sister who would call me and say "my doctors want to try a new MS drug but it's $25K a month and we're fighting with the insurance company now" so I can try it.   Oh how I tried to get her to do more work herself vs putting her life into the hands of all the docs and their drugs, she lost her battle a couple yrs ago in spite of all those drugs that the docs kept telling her would slow down the progression.  Yes, it's a horrible disease but I think when the body is bombarded with more and more drugs, things only go downhill.   A little OT but along the medical lines.


----------



## JFBev (May 1, 2019)

Back to the original question -- I had both measles and rubella as a kid.  Chicken pox too.  

Got all the usual immunizations and exposure to a few exotic ones.  

If a whooping cough shot were necessary to protect someone I was in contact with, would line up for that one also.

Because I love to travel, that's why!  And don't want to end up in the stupid line.   

Sorry for the harshness, but at some point it might be helpful to think about what one might be exposing others to, as well.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 1, 2019)

I did decades of travel on the one series for 1st grade and all this noise was never a huge issue as it's made to be today.  And NOW, I don't travel and have no desire.  I believe everyone should do what they are comfortable with.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I did decades of travel on the one series for 1st grade and all this noise was never a huge issue as it's made to be today.  And NOW, I don't travel and have no desire.  I believe everyone should do what they are comfortable with.



I was just wondering how you would feel about someone not getting a vaccine and contacting measles and passing it on to someone else who wasn't old enough to get vaccinated. Would it upset you?


----------



## jaminhealth (May 1, 2019)

S.C.  I don't know how I would feel and as I've said here I've had measles and the other childhood diseases and have lived just fine.  I don't think about issue too much but I do like for people to have choices.  And not be force vaccinated or forced to do anything.  My thinking is very swayed as I'm a pretty holistic thinking person.   From vaccines to mass medication of the fluorides in our public waters.  I have fought my battles and still do to a degree.


----------



## win231 (May 1, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I was just wondering how you would feel about someone not getting a vaccine and contacting measles and passing it on to someone else who wasn't old enough to get vaccinated. Would it upset you?



It wouldn't be possible to prove where someone contracted measles - or who gave someone the flu, a cold or any other illness.  People get illnesses & some are contagious.  Looking for someone to blame is not productive or beneficial, especially when it's impossible to find who to blame.  That same silly guilt tactic is used to sell more flu shots - "_If you don't get the flu shot, you'll make others sick." _ 38 years ago, I got the flu while I was at work.  I went home & recovered in 3 weeks.  I didn't try to find out who touched my phone or sat at my desk or breathed near me.

BTW, that was the only time I got the flu & I've never had a flu shot & I've been around sick people for the past 38 years.  Miraculous, ain't it??


----------



## jaminhealth (May 1, 2019)

Boy this is true.  Why couldn't I think of this.  I think over my life of people saying I got this cold from so and so, or I got the flu from that so and so.  I don't think I ever said that...one just "gets it" and no way to prove from whom.  Or what is in the air.  One could end up with cold or flu from being in a crowd or being alone.


----------



## win231 (May 1, 2019)

Trying to find out who gave you your cold, flu, or measles is like eating a bowl of beans, then trying to find out which bean made you fart.

Yeah, yeah....I know...... I'm a real card.


----------



## jujube (May 2, 2019)

I'm completely up to date on all my vaccines, but still managed to get both pneumonia AND the flu last year. Sigh.  Maybe i had milder cases because of the shots, though.  Anyway, I'll continue getting whatever shots my doctor recommends.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 2, 2019)

jujube said:


> I'm completely up to date on all my vaccines, but still managed to get both pneumonia AND the flu last year. Sigh.  Maybe i had milder cases because of the shots, though.  Anyway, I'll continue getting whatever shots my doctor recommends.



Good grief, all the vaccines and still got so sick.   I'd sure think about that and make some changes....doctors love patients like you.  Maybe vaccines are NOT your friends.


----------



## AnnieA (May 5, 2019)

I had measles as a child, so don't have to worry about that one.  Measles actually aren't that awful for most who get infected;  it's been made the boogie bear illness for some reason though lasting complications are rare. I have several autoimmune diseases and don't get any vaccines except tetanus.  Years I did get the flu vaccine (in the fall), I'd get a horrible case early spring at the tail end of the flu season.  Makes me wonder if vaccines were ramping up my immune system and steeply dropping off like a sugar high subsequent hypoglycemia.  When I don't get vaccinated, I either don't get the flu or it's pretty mild.

Autoimmune diseases run in my family.  Several kids in the family have been vaccine damaged -- autism onset in normal toddlers following vaccines.  I so wish there was more research in what makes a subset of kids so vulnerable to vaccine injury so screening procedures could be put in place.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2019)

I knew a family from outside the US (I forgot where) whose first child died from encephalitis caused by measles.


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I knew a family from outside the US (I forgot where) whose first child died from encephalitis caused by measles.



We are all vulnerable to dying of something minor.  People have died from the common cold, an infection from a minor cut, the flu (with or without a flu shot), some people have eaten shellfish & ended up having both arms & both legs amputated due to a toxin, & I just read about a guy who also lost all four limbs from being licked by dog.  I couldn't believe it, so I researched it:

https://au.news.yahoo.com/man-loses-four-limbs-dog-lick-leads-severe-infection-023428025.html

I wouldn't want to live without dogs (or any animals), so I'm willing to take the risk.  I've had friends tell me I shouldn't care for wild opossums & raccoons & touch them, either, but...again, I love animals & am willing to take whatever risk there may be.  If we want to be really safe, we could stay home...but even that wouldn't protect us from an earthquake.

We're all free to make our own decisions about the risks/benefits for any vaccine, drug, surgery.

BTW, my doctor told me, at 66, that's I'm 26 years late for my colonoscopy.  I suggested he keep waiting....patiently.


----------



## AnnieA (May 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I knew a family from outside the US (I forgot where) whose first child died from encephalitis caused by measles.


   My previously healthy 19 year old cousin's child died of sepsis from strep throat; there are always very sad outliers. 


The fear surrounding measles is a new one.  It was treated as comedy on one Brady Bunch episode I remember ...off to see if I can find the one....

....Found a video with clips from several old shows.


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> *The fear surrounding measles is a new one.*  It was treated as comedy on one Brady Bunch episode I remember ...off to see if I can find the one....
> .]




I remember it that way also.  Growing up around  Measles, Chicken Pox and Mumps,  and no one really very concerned when anyone in the family came down with any of these.   
I remember  I got lots of ribbing over the way my face looked when I had the Mumps.


----------



## Butterfly (May 5, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> My family was pro vaccinations as am I. I didn't have measles or rubella as a child but having worked in health care settings just about all my life, we so got any required ones or boosters as needed such as MMR.  Grandson' s daughter was born 3 years ago during s time of a whooping cough scare & they wouldn't let anyone visit the baby that hadn't had a fresh booster, so if course I got one.
> i think some of the younger people on the board may not have had the experience as many of us "really" old folks have had, having someone they know contract polio and die or become crippled. Was thrilled when the polio vaccines were developed.
> I do have a lot of irritation sometimes the way modern medicine & science are practiced, but it is horrifying to see people,especially children sicken and even die from preventable diseases.



I strongly agree.  I DO remember kids getting polio and the dreaded iron lung.  I remember what a boon it was to all when the polio vaccine became available.    My parents both had diphtheria when they were young and had life-long aftereffects from it. 

I think it is irresponsible of people not to be fully vaccinated.  My doc says I don't need the measles vaccine as I had it as a child.


----------



## AnnieA (May 7, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I strongly agree.  I DO remember kids getting polio and the dreaded iron lung.  I remember what a boon it was to all when the polio vaccine became available.    My parents both had diphtheria when they were young and had life-long aftereffects from it.
> 
> I think it is irresponsible of people not to be fully vaccinated.  My doc says I don't need the measles vaccine as I had it as a child.



Polio, smallpox, tetanus.  There are some really wonderful vaccines that have controlled or eradicated horrible diseases. 

*But*, it's the successes of these vaccines that have turned the industry into a $cash cow$ for other vaccines that we don't always need and that I believe have much more capacity for harm that is realized by the general population.   

Why do all newborns in the US get a Hep C shot at birth when it's only those babies with mothers who are infected or live risky lifestyles that need it?    

Why are there now two MMR boosters recommended by the CDC after the 12 month shot with no research backing up the need?  Or why was the study showing that delaying the MMR past 12 months reduced the risk of vaccine injury in African American boys (see the documentary Vaxxed) suppressed?

The vaccine issue has fallen along the lines of polarizing dichotomy so prevalent in our society.   There are not only Pro-vaxxers and Anti-vaxxers as you usually see presented in the media and online. There is a large group of people into which I fall that are "_*Safer*_-vaxxers" ...we do not believe the current schedule for children is safe, that many of the adult promos are necessary, but we are *not* anti-vaccine.  We want to see many more rigorous safety studies for an industry that has liability immunity.  

We also don't want flu vaccines shoved in our arms that time and time again prove ineffective.   I have worked for over 20 years in geriatrics, and can tell you that the flu regularly makes the rounds in nursing homes in which every resident was vaccinated.  Not every year, but certainly last year was one of the bad years.  We had a recent admission for dementia in a person whose mind was perfectly fine until days after the shingles vaccine.  Also have a personal friend who never had allergies until the shingles vaccine at age 64;  for the past ten years she stays ill for weeks in the spring. 

I can also tell you as the daughter of a farmer, that anecdotal evidence of vaccine injury from over vaccination is not limited to humans.  My father's veterinarian--a really old cogder himself--has seen an uptick in cancer, autoimmne and allergy issues in pets in recent years as the vaccine recommendations have increased for animals.  

Again.  I am not anti-vaccine.  But I do not trust Big Pharma and their lobbying dollars and their history of paying CDC employees big bucks as 'consultants'.   I also do not trust Big Pharma's heavy hand in the continuing education of US health care providers.  I've been on the receiving end of many a spiel touting a product as the latest and greatest by drug reps and conference presenters based on 'studies' only to read the fine print disclaimer showing that their employers funded the 'studies'.  

It would be so nice to trust ...to believe that people who make money off medical products have my best interests at heart.  But since the days of snake oil salesmen, a lot of them haven't.


----------



## win231 (May 7, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Polio, smallpox, tetanus.  There are some really wonderful vaccines that have controlled or eradicated horrible diseases.
> 
> *But*, it's the successes of these vaccines that have turned the industry into a $cash cow$ for other vaccines that we don't always need and that I believe have much more capacity for harm that is realized by the general population.
> 
> ...



EXACTLY!  And their tactic is working.  Look how many people bring up other useful vaccines to justify these new cash cow vaccines.
Another effective sales tactic:  They'll say, "25,000 people die of the flu each year; you don't want to die, do you?"  But they don't tell you where most of those people died - in countries where people are starving & so malnourished, ANYTHING will kill them.

My favorite is that TV ad for a full body scan to detect aneurisms or clots, etc.  They show a group of friends sitting at a patio, & someone picks one of them up by the shirt & takes him away while someone says, "Don't let a heart attack or stroke take your loved one away from you; for only $150.00 you can get a full-body scan & detect this before it's too late."  Or they'll show a body in the morgue with a toe tag on it.

What they don't tell you is how much radiation you'll absorb from a full-body scan & how much it will increase your chances of getting cancer.  I remember when Oprah Winfrey's doctor talked her into having it & she was paid a fortune to show her scan on her show, while her doctor talked about how wonderful it is.  BUT, after Oprah found out later how risky it was, she apologized to everyone on national TV for promoting something that was so dangerous.

Yeah....the equipment is expensive & they gotta make the cost back before they can profit.  That's also why mammograms are advertised so heavily.


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2019)

Posters above who have never known anyone who suffered terribly before vaccines became available for "childhood diseases" should consider yourselves lucky.  I remember friends whose houses had foreboding "Quarantined!" signs hung on their doors because of whooping cough.  A cousin of mine was stillborn because his mother contracted German Measles during the pregnancy.  An aunt on a different side of the family had polio as a child and suffered with terrible back pain throughout her life.  I knew several people my age and older who suffered from the after-effects of polio, and it will forever be painful for me to report that one of my siblings died after complications from the chicken pox.      

I had German Measles, measles, and chicken pox.  They weren't anything remotely as mild as a cold.  Quite the opposite - they made most kids very sick.  Parents were delighted and relieved when polio and other vaccines became available.  My father was a scientist who understood the extraordinary benefits of vaccines, and was particularly eager for the rest of his children to get in line as they became available since he had already buried one child.  

The international scourge of smallpox was wiped out by vaccines.  Simply because there are some charlatans in health care (I daresay the supplement field is loaded with them, as well) does not mean that all docs and all pharma companies are evil.  Delegitimizing vaccines - or most of western medicine - is irresponsible and without merit.  I daresay that western medicine and big pharma have saved the lives of most of us on this forum, or someone we hold dear.  

I'm not someone who thinks all doctors and all pharmaceutical companies should be sanctified.  Far from it.  On the other hand, I am a thinking person who gives credit where it's due.


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2019)

Brilliant post Star Song!


----------



## Butterfly (May 10, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Posters above who have never known anyone who suffered terribly before vaccines became available for "childhood diseases" should consider yourselves lucky.  I remember friends whose houses had foreboding "Quarantined!" signs hung on their doors because of whooping cough.  A cousin of mine was stillborn because his mother contracted German Measles during the pregnancy.  An aunt on a different side of the family had polio as a child and suffered with terrible back pain throughout her life.  I knew several people my age and older who suffered from the after-effects of polio, and it will forever be painful for me to report that one of my siblings died after complications from the chicken pox.
> 
> I had German Measles, measles, and chicken pox.  They weren't anything remotely as mild as a cold.  Quite the opposite - they made most kids very sick.  Parents were delighted and relieved when polio and other vaccines became available.  My father was a scientist who understood the extraordinary benefits of vaccines, and was particularly eager for the rest of his children to get in line as they became available since he had already buried one child.
> 
> ...



I strongly agree.  I also remember those quarantine signs, too.


----------



## win231 (May 10, 2019)

jujube said:


> I'm completely up to date on all my vaccines, but still managed to get both pneumonia AND the flu last year. Sigh.  Maybe i had milder cases because of the shots, though.  Anyway, I'll continue getting whatever shots my doctor recommends.



Nothing wrong with doing whatever gives you confidence - whether it's getting the vaccine or not.

BUT, think about this:  Your doctor recommends a flu shot & a pneumonia shot.
You have confidence in him & he's a medical professional & you're not, so you get the vaccines.
Then you get the flu and pneumonia.
 Then you ask your doctor, "Why did I get two illnesses that you told me the vaccines were supposed to prevent?"
You can't very well expect your doctor to say, "Well....they're not very effective....I just told you what I'm trained to say." That would undermine your confidence in his knowledge, so he will say what we've all heard doctors say:  "If you do get the illness, the vaccine will help you recover faster," which is a desperate attempt to make his suggestion sound beneficial.


----------



## Warrigal (May 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I knew a family from outside the US (I forgot where) whose first child died from encephalitis caused by measles.



Measles is caused by a virus, and because of this there has not been a cure so far. Antibiotics have no effect. A person who had contacted measles just has to sweat it out in a warm room with the curtains drawn. Plenty of fluids and nutritious meals.

Both my kids had measles back before the vaccine was available. I knew that it was very important to watch for complications caused by other infections that could invade while their young immune systems were busy with the measles virus. Meningitis is the most serious of these and can be fatal within hours. It can also result in deafness or blindness. We were lucky both times.

One of the problems with trying to contain an outbreak among people without immunity is the fact that the virus is spread before the rash develops. The children or adults don't appear very sick and are sent to school or go to work, social events etc and then there is an epidemic as the chain of contacts becomes a rapidly spreading network.


----------



## Warrigal (May 10, 2019)

win231 said:


> Nothing wrong with doing whatever gives you confidence - whether it's getting the vaccine or not.
> 
> BUT, think about this:  Your doctor recommends a flu shot & a pneumonia shot.
> You have confidence in him & he's a medical professional & you're not, so you get the vaccines.
> ...



There is a lot on the radio down here about flu vaccines at the moment. Influenza is not just one disease, it is made up of many different strains and they mutate very quickly, rendering the last version of the vaccine less effective. The vaccine serums are made up 6 months in advance. The injection will contain antibodies to just 4 strains and the scientists are gambling on which ones are likely to be the most common.

Until about the last two years I never bothered about a flu shot based on the fact that I had only succumbed to actual flu twice in my life. Influenza is not the same as a heavy cold. I've had plenty of those. I was a teacher and caught them from the kids. Standing in front of a class of germy kids every day will do that to you.

However, I am now 76 and I don't think I can any longer rely on my immune system to fully protect me from the flu. Associated complications such as bronchitis and pneumonia are not something I wish to develop. The former weakens the lungs and the latter can be deadly, even if the flu itself doesn't kill me.

The flu season has come early to Australia with a sharp rise in cases not usually seen at its peak until October/November. My GP is holding off vaccinating me based on previous evidence of when to expect the peak. This is because the immunity only last for about 5 months and if vaccinated too soon, when the peak comes immunity may have worn off.

The upshot is that influenza vaccination is very much a gamble whichever way you look at it. I am prepared to throw the dice and take the shot when my doctor recommends me to because I don't think the vaccine will do damage. At least the odds are very much against that outcome.


----------

